# Robin Hood / Gladiator von Amazon -  10th Anniversary Version?



## PunkPuster (28. August 2013)

Hi, da gerade bei Amazon viele Filme im Angebot sind wollt ich mir ein paar zulegen.
Weis jemand ob es sich bei dieser Bluray Robin Hood / Gladiator (Director's Cut / Extended Edition, 2 Discs) [Blu-ray] bei dem Film Gladiator um die verbesserte 10th Anniversary Version handelt? Bei der ersten Version soll das Bild ja richtig schleht sein.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (28. August 2013)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Die Blu-Ray entspricht der Disc 1 der Neuauflage (10th Anniversary Edition).
Disc-Nummer:
54326873/G51-28647R1 D  22
54326872/G51-28647R1 DO 21[/FONT]


----------



## PunkPuster (28. August 2013)

Vielen Dank!
Dann wirds gekauft .


----------

